
Sketch2Code: Turn whiteboard sketches to working code - LyalinDotCom
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/turn-your-whiteboard-sketches-to-working-code-in-seconds-with-sketch2code/
======
borgchick
Sure it's fun and stuff, but it is literally stuff like this that makes higher
ups think "Why are you taking so long for a form? I can have an AI do it for
me!" And then you have to spend time explaining that you have to consider
responsiveness, internationalisation, error handling, oh... and there is of
course what sits behind the form, all the back code that actually records all
this information, error checks it, etc etc...

~~~
tyingq
I agree with you, but I also think it's a legitimate complaint that crud apps
take so much time to build.

They used to be pretty quick with things like PowerBuilder...we've regressed.

There are things like this:
[https://developers.google.com/appmaker/](https://developers.google.com/appmaker/)

But nobody seems to have gotten big/broad traction with them yet.

~~~
dragonwriter
> I agree with you, but I also think it's a legitimate complaint that crud
> apps take so much time to build.

I'm not sure it is; no one really wants pure CRUD apps, they want CRUD + some
useful processing; optimizing for the efficiency of making pure CRUD apps
would probably be a net loss for real-world apps, which is why even though
people keep making tools that make pure CRUD near zero effort, they don't
become dominant tools (or, at least, that function of the tool isn't
dominant.)

~~~
WalterGR
_people keep making tools that make pure CRUD near zero effort_

Could you name some? I’m struggling to think of any.

------
benarent
AirBnB have created a similar project. They posted this back in October
[https://airbnb.design/sketching-interfaces/](https://airbnb.design/sketching-
interfaces/)

------
RobertRoberts
Unfortunately this process helps only with the easiest stuff that is already
automated with drag/drop clicky type interfaces. So it doesn't really save any
time.

Maybe in the future this will get more advanced and can do other things. But
it's likely to turn into a niche layer for a specific industry.

It's a neat idea though, but also not exactly new. (I saw similar things years
ago, also didn't go anywhere)

------
rooam-dev
It's a great experiment work, but I don't think it is practical. Remember UML
to code generation? That was/is much more detailed and I am not sure if it's
even used nowadays.

------
avinashsonee
It couldn't understand a neat sketch like this -
[https://cloud.headwayapp.co/changelogs_images/images/big/000...](https://cloud.headwayapp.co/changelogs_images/images/big/000/006/078-88e5f76a0bf0d47951e8927cd4bd20b80a715c82.png)

~~~
bastijn
In its defense; that close button is in a weird location. It threw me off as
well. Should have been able to handle it though. Not too much strange stuff
going on.

What was the result?

~~~
WalterGR
_In its defense; that close button is in a weird location. It threw me off as
well._

OP drew a MacOS (or Gnome?) window.

~~~
bastijn
No I meant the cross [x] thing on the right side. Above the large (inner) box.
Like a button between a textbox and a text area.

------
Raphmedia
Pretty weak that even the demo GIF has an error. "e-mail" becomes " \- mail"

~~~
iforgotpassword
Oh no! That nearly indecipherable e that looks like a c was dropped. Trash the
whole code base and start over, Microsoft! ;-)

But seriously, OCR still isn't perfect, and this is more about everything else
(the whole layout etc.)

------
therealmarv
bummer (but still cool), thought it is about the program sketch. Is there
something good which is doing that from mac program "sketch"->"code" ?

~~~
johnsonjo
There’s one I’ve seen like that for React Native [0].

[0]: [https://github.com/nanohop/sketch-to-react-
native/blob/maste...](https://github.com/nanohop/sketch-to-react-
native/blob/master/README.md)

------
ReedJessen
Dude, the robots are coming for our jobs.

------
foobaw
OCR is not easy.

------
saas_co_de
Perhaps they should use this to rebuild the UI for Azure. It might be better.

